# Ocean city MD



## mazzonetv (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone have a good recommendation for a nice timeshare in Ocean City? I'm looking to go there next summer with the family and I am trying to decide if I should trade one of my units or just rent something. I've never been to Ocean City but hear its great for families.  

Thank you!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Where are you coming from?  I grew up with OC, MD summers but unless you live within a 1-5 hour drive I couldn't imagine it would be the best place to go.  OC is so popular because a lot of people live within a 2.5-5 hour drive.

If you have to fly to it or if it is a 6+ hour drive I could probably recommend a better beach location.  The timeshares are really basic, most aren't in the most convenient locations.  The first (and only time) I went to Hawaii, I couldn't believe how nice a 2 bedroom condo we could stay in Maui for less than $900 (in 2000).  The crappiest 1970's motel with a parking lot view in 2000 across a fairly wide street went for around a $900 during the summer.  They have built some new hotels and condos in Ocean City,MD in the last 20 years but I think most if not all of the TS were built in the 1980's.  It is also highly seasonal so there are a lot of off season defaults so even hard working HOA's have difficulty keeping the old TS's updated.


I own 3 intervals in OC and still enjoy a nice shoulder season week but still it would probably not be my first choice if I didn't live 3 hours away.


----------



## mazzonetv (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm coming from NY - so a 4 hour drive for me. If you have another suggestion I'm all for it.  Definitely want to keep it within 4 hours of NY.  Someplace with nice pools or beaches, lots of good food, and not too expensive since this is a mini vacation between our other trips.  

Thank you!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 4, 2012)

That is going to limit your choices.  That leaves you with Ocean City, Atlantic City, and only a handful of other resorts at the beach in NY, NJ and DE. Do you exchange through RCI (limited summer options) or II (virtually no summer options)?  Do you need a 2 bedroom or could you squeeze into a one bedroom? Most TS's in this area are going to take 30-40 tpu's (or higher) during the summer and will have limited views and amenities.  Are you looking to go in 2013 or 2014 and what are your date ranges?  

Virginia Beach would add 2.5-3 hours but has more TS availability but more 1 bedroom availability.

I don't think any of the OC timeshares have what I would call nice pools by most TS standards.  Think econo lodge pools and that would be the nicest TS pools in OC.  Although you can get good food in the summer in OC expect to overpay (you'll overpay for crappy food too).


----------



## Skittles1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I booked a 2 BR a couple weeks ago for the Ocean Club Villas II, for mid June 2013, through RCI.  It looks decent, good reviews for the most part.  It sounds like it's a few blocks from the beach though.  I haven't been to OCMD since I was in college, but I think my kids are gonna love it!


----------



## rainbows1957 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Consider Ocean Time*

I have stayed in several Ocean City Timeshares.  My favorite so far is Ocean Time on Coastal Highway at 136th Street.  They are two bedroom units with balconies, a short easy block to the beach on oceanside (no highway to cross).  Ocean Time guests are allowed to use the indoor pool at The Waves timeshare next door.  Ocean City timeshares are not fancy resorts....but there is so much to do in town for the kids/teenagers.


----------



## Poette (Sep 5, 2012)

As others have said, the OC timeshares are not great; you may be better off renting something, although if you are traveling during the summer, it will be pricey.  One of the best pools in OC is located at a condo community called Heron Harbor Isle @ 124th street bayside. They include Harbor Club, Bay Watch I, II & III and a couple others that I don't recall at the moment.  The community actually sits next to Club Ocean Villa's which is both timeshare and condo, but is not part of Heron Harbor Isle.  It would be about a 10 minute walk to the beach.  The Boardwalk runs from the inlet, north about 20+ blocks.  One thing to keep in mind is that, unlike timeshare, many OC condo's do not provide towels, sheets, linens etc unless you pay an additional fee.  Check out your options & decide what's best and avoid Senior weeks in early June.


----------



## ml855 (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to own at Saint Tropez timeshare before we decided to purchase our own condo.  We love Ocean City, especially during the shoulder season.  It was very nice, considered oceanfront even through there's a small building in front blocking some of the views.  I believe it might be difficult to get in the summer months.  I use to trade through II.  Good Luck.


----------



## SusanRN (Sep 18, 2012)

*O.C.  summer*

O.C. *is* great for families in the summer, but I agree that it is not rife with luxury accommodations. Especially if you want less than a full week, you may want to rent.  And just so you know, it is my understanding that it is very difficult to exchange into, because owners use or rent their units.
   My family uses our June and August 2BR weeks. This year I had multiple applicants for a week 33 1BR, sleeps 6 I rented out through TUG's classifieds (splitting it into long weekend and weekday portions). Next year we may keep the 1BR and rent out the 2BR. 
  The positive thing about food costs is that many of the restaurants and pubs take restaurant.com coupons, so if you buy enough of them for 80-90% off, you can have some very good cheap eats.  Even "Jules," a truly fine dining spot, will take that coupon. Their shrimp appetizer is one of my favorite dishes of all time, and I am a rater for Zagat. Blue Fish has good Asian food.  Be sure to bring paper copies, though. There has been so much fraud with these coupons that a lot of the places will not accept smartphone pictures.
  The library (Ocean Hwy at 100th St.) has free computer and WiFi access and printing for 10 cents/pg. BTW, do you all know that public libraries across the country offer these services for visitors?  Good luck.
Susan


----------

